# House on 20acres for 65k!



## RuffusWI (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi all this is not a joke, scam or internet con.
I'm a blessed man. I bought this property to be my new homestead in Northern WI. But I found one in the area where I live now on 30 acres! Well I bought it.
So that now makes this one expendable.
I would love to see a homesteader buy it. It has open fields and woods.
A 2 bedroom/w loft home. Needs work. But in sound condition. Good steel roof,dry basement. Field stone fireplace. 2 garages.
Serious need only apply. Contact me for pics and more info.


----------

